# Which Insurance provider?



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi all -

Our plan for registering the camper with a friend in the Czech Republic has hit a speed bump (or hump!). 

Nobody there seems to know any insurance carriers that cover Morocco.

I just can't believe that... so I hope you all will just post here your "Morocco is A OK" insurance carriers & I'll have a look if they operate in the Czech Republic too. 

I know they sell the insurance at the border -- but we'd like to stay for 3 months & was hoping for a better deal.

Thank you!
Matt


----------



## smithiesagain (Jan 8, 2012)

*Which insurance provider*

We insure here with AXA insurance ALLIANZ also have offices here
in Agadir


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

OK. I'll have a look about those two. 

That is a good idea to find the companies with offices in Agadir!

I wonder what happens in Morocco if there is an accident that is caused by someone else. Are the police really fair in establishing whose fault it was? Or is it often the foreign guy's fault?

I wonder.

Matt


----------

